# 4 Radrennen in Grafschaft 2009



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (3. Juli 2009)

Zur Mitte der Mountainbike-Saison finden in Grafschaft (Hochsauerland) wieder am 18. und 19. Juli 2009 die Grafschafter Rennradtage statt. Der Ort bietet damit den Sportlern, die ihn vor allem durch seine MTB-Crosscountry- und Marathon-Rennen kennen, eine attraktive Trainings- und Rennabwechslung zur Mitte der Rennsaison.

*Bergzeitfahren am Samstag*
Am Samstag geht es für Lizenz- und Funfahrer um den Sieg beim Bergzeitfahren zum Höhenort Schanze. Die Einzelstarts erfolgen für die 6,1km lange Distanz ab 17:00Uhr. Nachmeldungen sind bis 15Uhr möglich. Die Startnummernausgabe erfolgt bis 16Uhr. 


*Straßenrennen am Sonntag mit Bergwertung*
Am nächsten Tag geht es im Straßenrennen 50km lang Rund um den Wilzenberg. Der Rundkurs, mit Start und Ziel in Grafschaft, führt über die Stadt Schmallenberg, durch die Dörfer Gleidorf und Winkhausen nach Oberkirchen, wo es vom Hexenkerker aus hinauf zur Bergwertung an der Galgenstätte Almert geht. Danach wird das Feld in einer schnellen Abfahrt zurück nach Grafschaft geführt. Startberechtigt sind alle Funklasse-Fahrer und Lizenzfaher (Jedermann-Rennen mit gemeinsamer Wertung). Anmeldeschluss ist bereits Freitag, der 17. Juli um 20:00Uhr. 

*Mountainbike-Rennen im August und September*
Weitere Rennen in Grafschaft folgen am 22. August 2009 mit dem Mountainbike-Marathon SKS-Sauerland-Marathon [47km 1.1.50Hm | 59km 1.650Hm | 109km 3.150Hm] und dem Mountainbike-Crosscountryrennen mit dem Finale des SKS-NRW-CUP am 20. September 2009.

*Online-Anmeldung: *www.Radsport-Grafschaft.de


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juli 2009)

Wie genau läuft das mit der bergwertung am So?

Bekommt man in jeder runde punkte bei durchfahrt...?


mfg
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juli 2009)

Da fehlen die U 15 oder?
Klassen/ Distanzen  Kinder w/m 2001 und jünger IV 5,9 km 15:00 Uhr 
Schüler w/m U11 1999 und 2000 IV 5,9 km 15:00 Uhr 
Schüler w/m U13 1997 und 1998 III 11,8 km 15:00 Uhr 
*U 15 ?????????????*
Jugend weiblich 1993 und 1994 6,1km ab 17:00 Uhr 
Jugend männlich 1993 und 1994 6,1km ab 17:00 Uhr 
Juniorinnen 1991 und 1992 6,1km ab 17:00 Uhr 
Junioren 1991 und 1992 6,1km ab 17:00 Uhr 
Frauen 1980 bis 1990 6,1km ab 17:00 Uhr 
Herren 1980 bis 1990 6,1km ab 17:00 Uhr 
Seniorinnen 1979 und älter 6,1km ab 17:00 Uhr 
Senioren I 1969 bis 1979 6,1km ab 17:00 Uhr 
Senioren II 1959 bis 1968 6,1km ab 17:00 Uhr 
Senioren III 1958 und älter 6,1km ab 17:00 Uhr 

Getrennte Wertung der Lizenz- und Fun-Klassen.
Alle Lizenzfahrer werden in einer Gruppe gewertet.
  Darf man auch mit dem MTB gefahren werden?

Danke Bonne


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo Michael,

mit dem MTB darf gestartet werden. 

Die U15 startete 2008 erst am Sonntag zu ihrem Radrennen und war daher nicht am Samstag mit aufgeführt (s.o.). 2009 aber starten alle Schülerklassen am Sonntag, da kein zusätzliches Lizenz-Straßenrennen ausgetragen wird und der Zeitplan so etwas entspannter sein wird.

Der Zeitplan sieht nun wie folgt aus:

*Samstag*
17:00 Uhr Einzelstarts ab Klasse m/w Jugend
Keine getrennte Wertung der Lizenz- und Fun-Klassen.
Info: http://www.mtb-grafschaft.de/Bergzeitfahren.html

*Sonntag:*
09.30 Uhr Start aller Klassen ab Jugend m U17 
09.40 Uhr Start Schüler m/w U15, Jugend w U17 
12.00 Uhr Start Kinder/Schüler U09, U11, U13
Info: http://www.mtb-grafschaft.de/Strassenrennen.html

*Die Distanzen sind:*
- 05,2km m/w U09 | m/w U11
- 10,4km m/w U13
- 17,7km m/w U15
- 26,5km m/wU17 | w U19
- 50,0km m U19 | Hauptklassen


Grüße
Raphael


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (4. Juli 2009)

Ja, bei der Bergwertung gibt es in jeder Runde Punkte für die Ersten.


----------



## hefra (5. Juli 2009)

Ist das die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr im Lizenzrennen? Das Rennen hat mir gut gefallen, schade dass es dieses Jahr nur ein Jedermannrennen ist. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mich mit unerfahrenen Rennradfahrern unbedingt mit 80 Sachen den Berg runter stürzen will. Ich bin bei Jedermannrennen immer noch skeptischer als bei C Rennen...

Ist der Marathon eigentilch wieder LVM?

PS vielleicht solltet ihr dieses Mal das Führungsfahrzeug bei der neutralisierten Phase etwas langsammer fahren lassen. Die 50 km/h letztes Jahr waren ja doch schon Renntempo. Da hätten wir auch gleich in Grafschaft das Rennen starten können.


----------



## Wave (5. Juli 2009)

schade...falsche lizenz. darf nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (6. Juli 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Ist das die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr im Lizenzrennen?



Ja, die Strecke wird die selbe sein. Nur Start/Ziel befindet sich an der Stelle des MTB-Marathonstarts.


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (6. Juli 2009)

Wave schrieb:


> schade...falsche lizenz. darf nicht :-(



Moin Mense,

normal darf jeder beim Jedermannrennen starten - egal ob Fun oder A/B/C-Lizenz...

Grüße
Raphael


----------



## Wave (6. Juli 2009)

Servus Raphael,
meinst echt dass das in Ordnung geht? Würd meinetwegen auch a.K. mitfahren...

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (6. Juli 2009)

Ist ja kein BDR-Rennen dieses Jahr. Hast ja MTB-Liz. da gibts ja eh kein A/B/C-System mehr. Sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (6. Juli 2009)

Na dann  Gerade angemeldet! Verspreche auch mich unauffällig zu verhalten


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (7. Juli 2009)

Wave schrieb:


> Na dann  Gerade angemeldet! Verspreche auch mich unauffällig zu verhalten



Jaja, und dann fährste das Dingen wieder nach Hause...
Kennen wir alles schon ;-)


----------



## diele76 (7. Juli 2009)

hallo,

die starterliste für das rennrad-rennen kann auf eurer hp nicht aufgerufen werden...




mfg
diele


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (7. Juli 2009)

Die Starterliste werden wir ab Ende der Woche online stellen.


----------



## SBIKERC (19. September 2009)

bin moin beim Finale des NRW Cups dabei


----------



## r19andre (19. September 2009)

Tach,
ich leider auch, schleppe seit letztem WE eine fette Erkältung mit mir rum.
Erst Fieber,jetzt noch Husten und Nebenhöhlen kpl. dicht mit anfänglicher Mittelohrentzündung.
Aber sonst gehts 

Werde dann wohl morgen nur wegen dem Finale mitrollen und hinterher nen Bierchen trinken.

Viel Spass allen

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (20. September 2009)

abschließend möchte ich sagen das mir die Serie um einiges besser gefallen hat als letztes Jahr
meist gut organisiert, nette Fahrer die auch an vielen Läufen teilgenommen haben und Wetter technisch hatten wir glaube ich immer glück
Saisonziel leider heute noch in Grafschaft verfahren, Ziel war Gesamt 5-ter, bis Grafschaft war ich Gesamt 4-ter und jetzt wurd es der 6-te Platz gesamt
Mein Vater meint es war mein schlechtes Rennen seit 5 Jahren aber was will man jetzt noch machen, eben ein Saisonziel nicht erreicht, das Marathonfinale kommt ja noch


----------



## stefanp (20. September 2009)

Bilder Lizenz Senioren, Frauen, U19 hier:

http://picasaweb.google.de/cyclocrosser123/SksGrafschaft2009?authkey=Gv1sRgCPXOxJzk6KLSXA#


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. September 2009)

Danke, bin ja auch wieder 3 mal dabei.

Ich fand den NRW-Cup dieses Jahr auch wieder gelungen. Super Abschluss in Grafschaft!!

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Thomas Sommer (21. September 2009)

Wie immer -  dauert noch ne Weile mit den Bildern.


----------



## r19andre (21. September 2009)

Moin,
muss auch sagen alles in allem eine nette Rennserie auch wenn sie leider nie mehr die Starterzahlen mitte der 90er haben werden 

Strecke Grafschaft 

Dafür das ich seit 6 oder 7 Jahren keine richtigen Rennen mehr gefahren bin gleich 2. der Gesamtwertung zu werden, hätte ich mir vorher auch nicht gedacht zumal gestern aus meiner Sicht mal so gar nichts lief. 
Die Erkältung hat mir da doch ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht und die zweite Runde mit herben Seitenstechen gefahren 

Ich denke ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder im NRW Cup einige Rennen fahren.

Nur noch 1 MA, dann habe ich fertig 

Andre


----------



## sunny1766 (21. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Bin am Sonnatg auch mitgefahren und habe nachher beim Duschen meinen Brustgurt in der Dusche hängen gelassen! 
War unmittelbar nach der Siegerehruung der Seniorenklassen. Falls danach jemand duschen war und ihn gefunden haben sollte und vielleicht sogar freundlicherweise für mich eingesteckt hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er sich mit mir in Verbindung setzt zwecks Abgabe. 
Ach so, ist ein Brustgurt von Sigma. 
Eventuell kann ja auch jemand Auskunft geben wo er geblieben sein könnte!!!!!
Vielen Dank im voraus.
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## JDN (21. September 2009)

Hi sunny,
es ist ein Brustgurt am Ziel abgegeben worden. Ich habe den Fund auch über Mikro bekannt gegeben und ihn dann zur Nr.ausgabe bringen lassen. Maile doch mal den Veranstalter an unter [email protected]   (nicht t-online.de!!!)

Hoffe, Du hast Erfolg.


----------



## sunny1766 (21. September 2009)

JDN schrieb:


> Hi sunny,
> es ist ein Brustgurt am Ziel abgegeben worden. Ich habe den Fund auch über Mikro bekannt gegeben und ihn dann zur Nr.ausgabe bringen lassen. Maile doch mal den Veranstalter an unter [email protected]   (nicht t-online.de!!!)
> 
> Hoffe, Du hast Erfolg.



Hi JDN.
Danke für die Info.
Habe Herrn Berthold schon gestern versucht sowohl telfonisch als auch per Mail versucht zu erreichen. Bisher keine Rückinfo! 
Hoffe es koomt nach deiner erfreulichen Nachricht noch was aus Grafschaft. 
So warte auf die Dinge die kommen......
LG
Sunny


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. September 2009)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Wie immer -  dauert noch ne Weile mit den Bildern.
> 
> Qualität braucht eben Zeit


----------

